# Bodies for pan car



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone make a Daytona prototype style body for pan cars? I noticed one on a car that was listed on ebay awhile back, and the seller said he made them himself. I work on one and would like to paint up a couple like our team cars to screw around with on race weekends.

Thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What scale are you looking for? 1/10 or 1/12.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/200mm/


#7469 Saleen S7R


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

tenth scale.

jflack, thanks for the link but that isn't a daytona prototype


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

this more what you are looking for. http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page10.html


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Toyota wide body is very close. I wish I could find a pic from the ebay auction. This was a dead on Riley prototype body


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHAK2&P=SM


----------

